# Forerunner Warms The Frozen North



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay, not all of it, but all the parts in my immediate vicinity!

Look what came in my mailbox today:










And it's got a hood! I think this has got to be the most perfect "fishing in the fall" sweater ever made. 










THANK YOU FR!

I went to the mailbox on my way into town and when I saw the return address on the box, I used my car keys to open it up and put the sweater on right then and there! It snowed here yesterday (not the kind that stays, but it is chilly) and it was absolutely perfect. I smiled all the way to town ... the perfect colours for me, the perfect fit, the perfect gift.

Thank you, I shall treasure it ... and wear it!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oooooh.. the colors!!
You are the luckiest girl in the world!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Yay! That is the perfect color and fit! You done good Forerunner!
So glad you have cool weather to get to enjoy it. Still 60+ degrees here. I would probably melt in one of those lovely sweaters. Sad, cause I do love sweaters. Maybe I should move north......


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm not usually a sweater guy, but that is very cool, and the functionality cannot be denied.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Score! How perfect for you and just in time


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:grin:

*whispers in Frazzle's ear*

That nifty little hood trim is a liner that folds _in_ to really keep the wind out from around your face....as well as can be rolled back to the outside to make a neat trim......my own design....and, ummm, no pattern to confuse the issues.

What fun. :grouphug:


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Great sweater


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Aha! A foldable hood cuff!

Around here we also have parkas with hoods that make a tunnel like this, excellent to keep the snow out if it is really blowing, so I see it is multipurpose! I'll try folding it too, how clever.

The colours are awesome. Don't think I'll ever get much beyond my 8mm needles, but I'm definitely inspired to play with knitting mulitiple strands of yarn now!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

What I want to know ~~~~

How does one get on the "Mailing list"?

:goodjob:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOWSERS !!! That is gorgeous ! Colors , and a HOOD !! I LOVE hoods !! Someday we should have a KAL and make Forerunner lead us in making these !!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:goodjob: That's an awesome sweater!! I may just have to go back and reread where he talks about how he does these. That whole moving to Nebraska soon thing has my poor very southern body freezing just thinking about it! Lol


----------

